# Good Magazines For Preppers



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I subscribed to Mother Earth and CountrySide "the magazine of modern homesteading" a few months ago.
I also have Organic Gardening,but they are too much so I won't re-order.

I really like CountrySide,it has lots of good articles in it about canning,gardening,etc.
This months just came today.
Real Whole Wheat Recipes,
Build A Solar-Heated Water Heater,Building Your Natural Medicine Cabinet and many more.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

My favorite is Backwoods Home Magazine...much more down to Earth than most. No glossy photos, not overrun with ads (there are some, of course), just good ol' fashioned articles with lots of info. There is also an article on firearms every month...which is helpful.

I still get Mother Earth News and I usually enjoy it, but I have to admit that after a couple years of subscribing to a mag, I start to notice that there are a lot of articles that sorta repeat every season...how to grow tomatoes, or starting a new garden. I guess it is hard to come up with all new ideas all the time, but I tend to stop renewing when I see a lot of the same ol, same ol all the time. MEN is on the list for reconsideration this year.

My idea of a fun day out is to go to Barnes & Nobles and sit next to the magazine racks and just peruse the articles in the gardening, etc. mags. Sometimes there is one that is interesting enough to purchase...but not all that often.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoy my bi-monthly copy of Backwoodsman Magazine. Lots of interesting simple how to info.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> My favorite is Backwoods Home Magazine...much more down to Earth than most. No glossy photos, not overrun with ads (there are some, of course), just good ol' fashioned articles with lots of info. There is also an article on firearms every month...which is helpful.
> 
> I still get Mother Earth News and I usually enjoy it, but I have to admit that after a couple years of subscribing to a mag, I start to notice that there are a lot of articles that sorta repeat every season...how to grow tomatoes, or starting a new garden. I guess it is hard to come up with all new ideas all the time, but I tend to stop renewing when I see a lot of the same ol, same ol all the time. MEN is on the list for reconsideration this year.
> 
> My idea of a fun day out is to go to Barnes & Nobles and sit next to the magazine racks and just peruse the articles in the gardening, etc. mags. Sometimes there is one that is interesting enough to purchase...but not all that often.


 BackWoods sounds alot like CountrySide.No glossy pages and not too many ads,but magazines do need advertizers now that the web has about bankrupted them and newspapers.
Good thing about mags are you can keep them for future references of how to's.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I enjoy my bi-monthly copy of Backwoodsman Magazine. Lots of interesting simple how to info.


Two of you like this .I may check into it more.
Whats the subscription price ?


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

Meerkat, check out their site first if ya want. Not all the articles are there but enough to let you know how good the mag is. Massad Ayoob, Jackie Clay, and others have a lot of advice in their articles. backwoodshome.com


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

You can also get Mother Earth News as an entire decade on CD. Currently they have 1970 - 2010, 4 CDs, for I think about $40. It's a great way to get a full back issue collection that takes up almost no room. Granted they're not hard copies, but you can print the articles of interest. I got the 1970-2000 version when that was offered years ago and have copied all 3 disks to my computer for easier reference.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Backwoods Home
Mother Earth News
Organic Gardening
Hobby Farm
There are a lot of good magazines out there.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We've subscribed to Countryside for about 5 years. In fact the latest issue just came yesterday. I usually end up reading each one 2-3 times waiting for the next one. Save every one too. Great reference material. :beercheer:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Backwoods Home
Back Home
Backwoodsman
Countryside

Those are the four best that I'm aware of. Mother Earth News was good in the beginning when Shuttleworth had it. Get the CD of the earlier years for the best articles.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Backwoodsman and Countryside are my favorites. I'm not familliar with Back home, and I've only seen Backwoods Home online, but I like what I read there. I like MEN but so many of their projects seem to start with "Go buy a $12,000 solar pannel setup...". Will be checking out the ones I don't know in the near future.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Wilderness way, american survival guide, and an on line one called survival magazine.


----------



## lonewolf308 (Sep 16, 2011)

30 rounders for the 223's and 20 rounders for the 7.62's. Those are my favorite magazines.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Jason go and put the money into buying the discs of all the issues of Mother Earth News.. The older issues have tons of useful information that does not start with "buy this" and considering that I have read their issues since the early 80's I don't recall them starting with that either. I guess that everyone takes what they want out of what ever they read and skip over the rest. Many folks think that MEN is just a book pushing club.. but ya know what? They have always based many of their articles(even the very first issue) on books. At least they point folks in the right direction to find more information on these subjects.

Back woods home is good for many things also.. especially the canning segments with ask Jackie. and the animal articles.
Skip Organic Gardening-since Rodale's daughter booted out Mike McGraph and The other little fella with the blond hair it has gone all "Martha Stewart" and is totally crap. Now if you can find older issues that had real gardening tips and skills then grab them up.

But in many of the magazines that are geared toward self sufficiency they tend to all be geared toward "buy this" and tons of ads.. but that is the only way they can afford to get them all printed and to us for under $5 an issue.

not one magazine or book will have only stuff that each person will be happy with and interested in. I have several "how to books" on things that I am not interested in only because they will probably come in handy some day.. Like the basic carpentry book, and the small engine repair or the irrigation/sprinkler book. No small wonder my daughter calls me a hoarder and wants to chuck all my stuff. I mean, Who buys books that they are not interested in anyways?:dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I did'nt renew my Organic Gardening mag this year.
Only 2 now,Mother Earth and Country Side.


----------



## bunkie (Apr 12, 2011)

we've been getting CountrySide since the 80's and really enjoy the info. i like Jackie Clay's canning info in Backwoods that i've seen, but haven't decided whether to order or not yet.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*On a Budget? .... Don't Forget the Library*

I don't know how your public library handles things .... but mine is very open to magazine subscription requests ...... old magazine copies are eventually sold off for a dime or so ......

some library patrons, who think a magazine is superior and wish to spread the publication to the like minded, can donate $$$$$ specifically earmarked for the magazine subscription


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been really liking GRIT lately and not liking Countryside as much. I liked Backwoods Home when I had a subscription to it. Stopped getting Mother Earth News (I agree, my idea is not to buy, buy, buy) but pick it up now and then when I am bored. Acres is sometimes good as well. 
BackwoodsBound.com is good.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Two of you like this .I may check into it more.
> Whats the subscription price ?


I should subscribe, for years I've been picking up a new copy for around $5.oo. Sail


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I should subscribe, for years I've been picking up a new copy for around $5.oo. Sail


 I need to buy some books to keep too.
I also get pamplets from county extention that are very helpful and free.
BTW,very beautiful picture of sailboat.I love the water.


----------

